# Flags on the 48 - 2009 - 09/12/2009



## SilentCal (Jun 14, 2009)

www.flagsonthe48.org



The 8th Annual Flags on the 48 event will be held on Saturday, September 12th from 12:00 to 2:00 pm. Every September since 9/11, hundreds of hikers have participated in raising a flag atop all of the 4000 footers in a memorable tribute. We hope to once again be able to cover all 48 peaks and would be thankful for any volunteers willing to help out. 

Our FAQ: http://flagsonthe48.org/q&a.php (The date is an error. It should read September 12th 2009) 

Signups for the event will begin on Monday July 13th at 6:00 p.m. Popular peaks go very quickly so please have more than one peak in mind. Last year, we had 34 peaks taken in the first hour alone. 

The peaks of Cannon, Washington and Wildcat D will again be offered to the non-hiker participants first. Should anyone know of someone who would like to be involved but cannot hike, these peaks are a nice alternative. Please send me a PM and I'll be happy to help out. 

I wish to thank everyone who has participated in the past. It's been an honor to hike with many of you and I do hope we can have full coverage again this year. 

Should anyone have any questions about the event, please forward me a pm. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 14, 2009)

Kristen and I will be participating again


----------



## Skier75 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hubby and I will be doing this again also, this makes #4??, I think for us. We're going to shoot for Wildcat, I believe.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 13, 2009)

Signups are now open.

Thanks to everyone who participates!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2009)

I signed up to be Peak Coordinator on Owl's Head.


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 13, 2009)

Johnskiismore --  a million thank you's!    Owl's Head always is a thorn in our side and the fact that it's taken on the first day really makes me happy.  

37 peaks taken in one hour.   Amazing!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 13, 2009)

SilentCal said:


> Johnskiismore --  a million thank you's!    Owl's Head always is a thorn in our side and the fact that it's taken on the first day really makes me happy.
> 
> 37 peaks taken in one hour.   Amazing!



You're welcome!  I only hope Kristen will be able to join on this trip..... we just found out today that she need knee surgery.  BOOO!


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 23, 2009)

About ten days out from signups and we still have Mt. Field and Mt. Washington unaccounted for.   

Should anyone like Mt. Washington,  please pm me if the Flags website does not allow you to sign up for it.    

Thanks to all who have helped out!


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 10, 2009)

Still looking for someone to take Mt. Washington.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 10, 2009)

I think this is a great thing you guys do every year.

I would love to participate. Unfortunately, I will be out of town for a conference on the 12th.

Hopefully next year.

-w


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 3, 2009)

The peaks list on the site may not reflect this but we've had a cancellation on Mt. Isolation.

So we are looking for any volunteers.

Please do not pm me about this,  I'm leaving for vacation.   Instead please PM "MichaelJ" if you think you can help us out.


Good luck and THANK YOU to everyone who is participating.  I hope you guys get great weather and some nice breezes to get those flags moving. Don't forget to upload Pictures to the site afterwards.


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 23, 2009)

We got our final confirmation today.   All 48 peaks got flags on them.

Thanks to everyone here who helped out with the event.  

Thanks especially to Johnskiismore for taking care of one of the tougher peaks in Owl's Head.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 23, 2009)

SilentCal said:


> We got our final confirmation today.   All 48 peaks got flags on them.
> 
> Thanks to everyone here who helped out with the event.
> 
> Thanks especially to Johnskiismore for taking care of one of the tougher peaks in Owl's Head.



You're welcome, Solo Joe was a great help too!

I'll do Owl's Head again next year if you'd like!


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 24, 2009)

I would never ask anyone to go to Owl's Head twice.   But if you wish to volunteer,  I can't say no.

Thanks again,   Owl's Head is always tough for us and we've always had more cancellations on that peak than any other.    Not having to deal with it this year was VERY helpful.


----------

